# Sony Bravia TV no signal on Cable



## John How (Feb 27, 2012)

PROBLEM: 90% of digital cable channels suddenly lost on my Sony Bravia
I have a recent sony bravia (KDL-37W5810) with built in cable tuner. 
It finds over 300 free digital channels here in Belgium, connected to Numericable Brussels.
The channels are all on 306MHz, 6875 symbol rate, 64 QAM, and 64740 network (manual scan).
Auto scan also finds these (but takes longer).
However last week it suddenly lost most of these signals. 
All of the 50 or so radio signals remain, and about 5 TV channels, but most channels now say "no signal".
A factory reset, or rescan finds all the channels >300, shows what programme is playing, but does NOT recieve video - just gives "no signal".
The signal level appears strong. I borrowed a Numericable "cablebox" and this works perfectly and shows all the channels, so I believe the signal level is OK.
At the time that the "event" occured i was having trouble with a connected sony blue-ray dvd player. Hence i wonder if there is a hardware or software fault inside the Sony.
I have disconnecting all, and doing a factory but this does not help.
I would like to reload the software (verion 1740SA) but this is uptodate and therefore the sony wont allow an update or reload (is there a way to force a software reload??).
As you see - I have tried everything I can think of (I am a nuclear physicist by profession !!).
Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Email removed for your own security this is a open forum and you could get spammed,also we do not help via email or pm all help is via the thread in the forum this allows others to benefit


----------

